# Chickie in the hospital again



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

KNBC reported on the 11:00pm PT Friday night newscast that Chick Hearn (long long long long time Lakers announcer) is in the hospital again tonight. Fell down and has bleeding in the head. Definitely not good news. Must not be on the wires yet as I can't find a link anywhere.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Lakers announcer Chick Hearn hospitalized after fall


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I love Chick, and until this news I wanted him to return stronger than ever as the greatest play-by-play man ever in my opinion. I really, really think it is time for him to call it quits and just focus on being healthy and spending his twilight with his family. This is sad, sad news indeed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

KSPN (ESPN radio) is broadcasting the Mets game and it's in the 9th inning now. KSPN just interrupted the game (couldn't wait for commercial as it must be real serious  ) to report that Chick is in surgery again. 2nd hemorrage now found. Chick had surgery already for one and survived that one, but is in surgery again.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats too bad.... Growing up a Lakers fan, its going to be tough listening to someone else... I wish him well...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Lakers announcer Chick Hearn in critical condition, new surgery ordered 

By ANDREW BRIDGES
Associated Press Writer 
August 3, 2002 


LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Longtime Lakers broadcaster Chick Hearn was in critical condition Saturday, ordered back into surgery for bleeding in the skull. 

A spokesman for Lakers owner Jerry Buss said the 85-year-old Hearn needed a second operation for a serious head injury, one day after falling in his back yard. 

``The surgery improved his neurological condition. A few hours ago, however, Mr. Hearn showed some signs of neurological deterioration,'' Lakers spokesman Bob Steiner said. ``Tests showed a new hemorrhage and a second craniotomy is being performed at this time.'' 

A priest entering Northridge Hospital Medical Center said he was called by Marge Hearn, the broadcaster's wife of 42 years. 

Hearn was taken to the hospital about 8 p.m. Friday after his neighbors saw him fall near his pool. It wasn't clear what caused the fall, Steiner said, but doctors did not believe Hearn had a stroke.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Chick Hearn has probably called his last game, doctor says 
By ANDREW BRIDGES
Associated Press Writer 
August 3, 2002 


LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Longtime Lakers broadcaster Chick Hearn has probably called his last game, his neurologist said Saturday after performing surgery for brain hemorrhaging. 

``If he has a full recovery in terms of his motor functions he will very likely have speech difficulty, so I will foresee that he will have a difficulty to be announcing,'' the neurologist, Dr. Asher Taban, told reporters outside Northridge Hospital Medical Center. 

Asked if the 85-year-old Hearn had called his last game, Dr. Taban said, ``unfortunately it's probable.'' 

Hearn was taken to the hospital from his San Fernando Home around 8 p.m. Friday after neighbors saw him fall in his backyard and called 911. 

When he arrived at the hospital doctors found a hemorrhage inside his cranium, on top of the brain, Taban said. 

He underwent surgery and when the operation was completed around 2 a.m. Hearn's condition appeared more stable. 

But around 9 a.m. Saturday his neurological condition began to deteriorate and another blood clot was found, this one inside the brain, Taban said. 

``This created a major brain shift, which is usually not compatible with survival,'' the doctor said. 

Hearn underwent a second operation, which was completed around 3:30 p.m., shortly before Taban spoke to reporters. 

Apparently, the second hemorrhaging was brought on by blood thinners that Hearn had been taking since undergoing heart surgery last year. 

Taban said the pressure on the brain is under control but will be monitored. He was asked about Hearn's prognosis. 

``It's not good,'' he said, shaking his head. ``I do have a major concern because of his age and because of the thinning of his blood.'' 

It wasn't clear what caused Hearn to fall, but doctors did not believe he suffered a stroke, according to Bob Steiner, a spokesman for Lakers owner Jerry Buss. 

The voice of the Lakers since the team moved to Los Angeles four decades ago, Hearn is credited with adding such signature phrases as ``slam dunk'' and ``air ball'' to the NBA lexicon. 

He called a record 3,338 consecutive Lakers games over 36 years, but saw his streak end last season when he had to undergo heart surgery to repair a blocked aortic valve. The broadcaster suffered a further setback when he fell during rehabilitation and broke a hip. 

Still, Hearn was able to return to the Lakers in time to broadcast the team's run through the playoffs to its third consecutive NBA championship. 

Hearn and his wife, Marge, are expecting to celebrate their 64th wedding anniversary on Aug. 13, Steiner said. Hearn's wife and a granddaughter were at his side Saturday, and Steiner said Marge was ``doing amazingly well, all things considered.'' 

``They're concerned but they're supporting each other,'' said Rev. Monsignor Carl Bell, pastor of St. Cyril of Jerusalem Church in Encino, whom Marge Hearn called to the hospital to pray with the family. 

Lakers players and fans wished Hearn well. 

``It's really unfortunate to hear bad news, especially with Chick because he's so spirited about being a part of the Lakers family and people don't identify the Lakers without Chick,'' Lakers guard Derek Fisher told KCAL-TV. 

The only play-by-play announcer the Lakers have had since moving from Minneapolis to Los Angeles for the 1960-61 season, Hearn peppers his rapid-fire delivery with such colorful terms as ``no harm, no foul,'' ``the mustard's off the hot dog,'' ``ticky-tack foul,'' and ``faked him into the popcorn machine.'' 

During his 42 seasons with the Lakers, his unique ``words-eye view'' has provided the soundtrack for nine NBA championships -- one with Jerry West and Wilt Chamberlain in the 1970s, five with Magic Johnson and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar in the 1980s, and the last three with Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. 

Whenever he believes a Lakers victory is imminent, he is known to say, ``You can put this one in the refrigerator. The door's closed, the light's out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the Jell-O is jiggling.''


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The quintessential sports announcer. I think of Chick as the Bob Hope of Basketball. A classic legend. A great story teller. The consummate pro. Thoughts and prayers for Chick and his wife Marge.

In a sense, his wife Marge and the Lakers are all of the family he has left. He and his wife have buried both of their children, and I'm not sure if his kids ever had any kids. Very sad...

I am concerned that his role with the Lakers is one of his reasons for living, and if you take that away...well, you know the rest. 
I just read on ESPN.com where his wife has called in a priest to be by their side at the hospital.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Let hope he'll be there when the Lakers win their 4th in a row...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Hearn, SoCal inseperable - By Steve Dilbeck in Sunday's edition of the Long Beach Press-Telegram

Hearn News Not Good. Lakers: Doctor says legendary broadcaster probably has called his last game after undergoing two brain operations. He is critical but stable - By STEVE SPRINGER, LARRY STEWART and STEPHANIE CHAVEZ in Sunday's edition of The Los Angeles Times


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Condition of Lakers announcer Chick Hearn worsens 

August 5, 2002 


LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Veteran Lakers announcer Chick Hearn was near death Monday, in a coma on life support, his doctor said. 

The 85-year-old Hearn's condition deteriorated overnight, Dr. Asher Taban said at a news conference outside Northridge Hospital Medical Center. 

``I am afraid to say this is not very good news. I would say he is beyond critical,'' Taban said. ``You could call it grave.'' 

Hearn was hospitalized Friday after falling at home and hitting the back of his head, causing hemorrhaging in his brain. 

After two operations, Hearn was reported to be in critical and stable condition Sunday night. But he took a turn for the worse and his organs began to fail, Taban said. 

Hearn is the only play-by-play announcer the Lakers have had since moving from Minneapolis to Los Angeles for the 1960-61 season. He is credited with making phrases like ``slam dunk'' and ``air ball'' part of the NBA jargon. 

In December, Hearn had heart-valve replacement surgery, ending his streak of broadcasting 3,338 consecutive Lakers games. That run dated to Nov. 20, 1965, when bad weather kept him from making a flight. 

Known as the ``Voice of the Lakers,'' Hearn is a member of the Basketball Hall of Fame and the American Sportscasters Hall of Fame.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I just read that on ESPN... Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Al Michaels just did a live remote from the game in Canton to KABC for the sports guy Bill and everything was done in past tense as that is what Al asked before the interview and that is what was used during the interview probably for the newscasts before the game on KABC. 

Nope! It doesn't sound good at all. I'm totally bummed! I hope he will be okay, but I don't know right now. Chick is the best! This sucks!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Press Conference shortly on KNBC, KABC & KCAL from the hospital about tests done today. No brain activity and they needed to see if blood is going to the brain. Mitch Kupchak is to speak too at the press conference. 

I'd post satellite coords of the conference for you Lakers fans with a BUD, but everything must be microwaved to the LA stations and nothing going to ESPN or whereever. 

This doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*sigh*.......


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Chickie died at 6:30pm PT tonight. All of the local stations here in LA and ESPNEWS with coverage.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats just too bad. I'll miss his call on Lakers games.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

It is indeed a very sad day for all sports fans. It was a pleasure listening to his call during the Lakers games when I had the NBA League Pass and also during the 1992 Olympics Triplecast.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't even know what to say about this. It's the end of an era and his legend transcended sports. He was truly a great man and was much more than just an announcer. He totally revolutionized sports and how we talk about the game of basketball. He gave it his all and didn't even miss calling a game for over 3000 broadcasts. I don't know if anyone can even come close, let alone break, that streak. My condolences go out to his family, friends, and fans. RIP Chick Hearn


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have always been a casual basketball fan and when I was I rooted for the Celtics. But I know and respect this man for the way he announced games. I too will miss him.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I didn't grow up with Johnny or Marv, so I can't compare. I've listened to Chick and Al McCoy for most of my life. Simulcasts are the absolute best. Chick taught me basketball when I was a kid and even later when I got my c-band dish. he even taught me bowling on the reruns of Bowling for Dollars. 

I got my c-band dish in Arizona in October of 1988 for a channel called Prime Ticket to hear Chickie primarily and to see a guy by the name of Wayne on the Kings. I wanted a west coast dish to pick up my California teams. Lo 'n' behold, I got Chickie on KHJ and later KCAL on these things called backhauls and on Prime Ticket back when they used to backhaul sometimes on the G2 bird, but mostly the PT feeds were on F1 with commercials and before they scrambled. In those days, the radio pre-game shows for KLAC used to be taped on satellite on the OTA TV games to send back to the KLAC studios. Don't know how that worked for radio, but KLAC got it somehow.  These reherasals were the best. He would get so mad at Susan (producer for TV) and Frank (producer for radio) that it was hilarious to watch. Chickie would timewatch everything with his stopwatch to the second. Him and Stu would rehearse a few times to make it in the timeframe. 

I've got lots and lots of memories of hearing Chickie. He is and will always be the best. The simulcast guys like Al in Phoenix and Hot Rod in Utah and Kevin in Seattle are the best. They make the TV viewing the best for watching basketball without the jibberish you hear on a TNT telecast for example. 

I'll miss Chickie a lot. Used to tape all of the KCAL backhauls that still appeared on satellite lately (mostly from Hawaii in pre-season
and the playoffs now - regular season games are fiber along with the radio rehearsals). Lakers basketball sure won't be the same around here. Simulcast they say is a dying breed out here now, so hopefully there will be 2 good announcers that can do a decent job. I'll miss Chickie a lot. He was the best. 

ESPN Classic is going to televise his 3000th consecutive game on Thursday night at 8pm and 11pm ET.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd agree with simulcast. You just don't see it anymore. The Phoenix Coyotes are going to it this year (hockey is great simulcast). I remember growing up listening to Bob Miller. Those were the days.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Miller's (LA Kings play-by-play) press release on the passing of Chick Hearn.

http://www.lakings.com/news/news_detail.asp?id=247

KLAC also has a radio tribute to Chickie available on the Lakers homepage.

http://www.nba.com/lakers/


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Funeral is live on KCAL at 11am PT on Friday morning. Private service, but live on TV. 

Chick special on KCAL on Sunday night at 8pm PT.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Any news if it will be on ESPNews?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

FOX Sports West has coverage beginning at 10:30am PT. Most of the LA local VHF channels are having it live too including channels 2, 4 & 7 and 9 of course. 

ESPNEWS I would think will show some of it. Funeral is going to be televised. 

Memorial is at Staples from 8am to 6pm on Friday. Funeral will be on the TV jumbotron. You will be able to walk by where Chick used to sit and see the headphones and some notes and so forth. That's too depressing for me. Friday is a vacation day for me. I'll probably just watch it at home until it's too depressing to watch.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Chick Hearn Funeral Pool Feed on AMC 3 - Ku, Tr 15, horizontal polarity - 12000 MHz


----------

